# Morning poem



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I woke early one morning, 
The earth lay cool and still 
When suddenly a tiny bird 
Perched on my window sill, 
He sang a song so lovely 
So carefree and so gay, 
That slowly all my troubles 
Began to slip away. 

He sang of far off places 
Of laughter and of fun, 
It seemed his very trilling, 
brought up the morning sun. 

I stirred beneath the covers, 
Crept slowly out of bed, 
Then gently shut the window 
And crushed his freaking head. 

I'm NOT a morning person.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:lol: !


----------

